# Celebrity FA's Game



## aztecprinc3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Fellow BBW/SSBBW which celebrity do you wish was an FA. I'll start the list with: Mathew Tuck and Rob Pattz. Who do you wish was an FA?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2013)

aztecprinc3ss said:


> Fellow BBW/SSBBW which celebrity do you wish was an FA. I'll start the list with: Mathew Tuck and Rob Pattz. Who do you wish was an FA?


According to some people in the know, Rob Pattz will have sex with anything that moves, including bbws. If that makes him an FA, then there's your answer. And no, I can't say how I know.


----------



## penguin (Jan 24, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> According to some people in the know, Rob Pattz will have sex with anything that moves, including bbws. If that makes him an FA, then there's your answer. And no, I can't say how I know.



Please send him my way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2013)

penguin said:


> Please send him my way.


I know you're following me. (squeezes Penguin's buns)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 24, 2013)

Let us not get confused with a man who loves and dates a woman without regard for her weight and a man who actively seeks fat women (true FAs). Just because a man happens to date a woman who is large doesn't necessarily make him a Fat Admirer. He just likes that woman.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 25, 2013)

My list of guys who should be FAs:

Dan Radcliffe
Jake Gyllenhaal
Elijah Wood
Ryan Reynolds
Kalan Porter
Travis Clark

And for good measure... Justin Bieber. Seriously... if that dude was into BBWs... think how young girls might feel about themselves? They might grow up to not dread who they are. 
So... that's my one non-selfish FA wish 
:happy:

But the rest... totally for me. Haha.


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I know you're following me. (squeezes Penguin's buns)



You AND RPattz? Woohoo!! 



KittyKitten said:


> Let us not get confused with a man who loves and dates a woman without regard for her weight and a man who actively seeks fat women (true FAs). Just because a man happens to date a woman who is large doesn't necessarily make him a Fat Admirer. He just likes that woman.



As long as he's into me and shows it, I don't care who else he's been into.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 25, 2013)

If you see the movie Bel Ami, you may change your mind about Robert Pattinson haha... ew. 

Anyway, my list:

Jared Leto 
James McAvoy (even though he is married)
Orlando Bloom (again, married)
Eric Bana (think he is married too haha)
Hayden Christensen
Shia LaBeouf


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 25, 2013)

I second Jared Leto and James McAvoy. 

:happy: good taste, there!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 25, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> My list of guys who should be FAs:
> 
> Dan Radcliffe
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> ...



Elijah and Daniel are my favorites. I have a very definite type.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd make Tom Hardy love fat chicks. Omg the things I want to do to him.


----------



## aztecprinc3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

Great lists ladies, I'll take notes, the possibilities are endless...:bow:


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jason Momoa... Matthew Gray Gubler... Paul Telfer... Matt Smith...:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2013)

What a fun idea.. 
All i can think about is:
Patrick Dempsey
Liam Neeson
Han Solo..er I mean Harrison Ford..

They're all a lot older than me but these are crushes that have happened since my childhood


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll second Bieber, for the good of the youth!

Selfishly, I want Orlando Bloom and Zac Efron on the list.


----------

